# ساجما 6



## انس القايدى (2 أغسطس 2008)

ساجما 6 ارجو من اخوتى المهندسين افادة حول هذا


----------



## Elassal (15 أغسطس 2008)

*six segma*

هي طريقة من طرق الادارة المتبعة و ليس لادارة التخطيط فقط و لكن المال و المخازن و غيرها و هي موضوع كبير يصعب شرحة في دقيقة.


----------



## mos (15 أغسطس 2008)

أخى الكريم 
6sigma
مشروع يطبق للوصول إلى دقة 99.999998%
مثل منتج دوائى لايحتمل الخطأ تقريبا.
من الشهادات المعروفة 6سيجما بلاك بلت


----------



## mos (15 أغسطس 2008)

أخى الكريم 
6sigma
مشروع يطبق للوصول إلى دقة 99.999998%
مثل منتج دوائى لايحتمل الخطأ تقريبا.
من الشهادات المعروفة 6سيجما بلاك بلت
أبحث فى موقع asq.org


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (21 أغسطس 2008)

*Six Sigma*

أسفل مقال منقول من أحد المواقع على الشبكة و الحقيقة أني قد نسخته من فترة و لا أذكر المصدر و أرجو من صاحب المقال أن يسامحي لعد ذكر المصدر و هذه ليست من عادتي و لكن أحببت أن يتعرف الناس على ماهية الـ 6 sigma:


*Six Sigma: إثارةجديد أو إضافة لإدارة أفضل؟*
*تزايدت في الفترة الحالية،**أهمية** (Six Sigma) **ففي مختلف بقاع العالم هنالك مؤتمرات، وورش عمل وتنامي الإطلاع**بمفهومها وما تستطيع فعله. تم إطلاق هذه التسمية من قبل شركة موتورولا. فالحرف**الإغريقي(∑) يستخدم كرمز لبيان مستوى الاختلاف أو مقياس الانحراف في أي إجراء. ومن**خلال الانحراف** Six Sigma**، فالمصطلح يرمز إلى فلسفة، هدف أو طريقة للتخلص من الهدر،**تطوير الجودة، تقليل التكلفة و زمن الأداء وبمعنى آخر زيادة الكفاءة الإنتاجية لأي**عمل**. *
*كلما كان عدد** Sigma **أكثر، كان عدد الأخطاء أقل. وكلما كان الاختلاف أقل**قلت التكلفة. ومن الناحية التاريخية لا يعتبر مفهوم** Six Sigma **أمرا مستحدثا فقد كان**المفهوم متداولا لسنين كثيرة. في الحقيقة حينما كان** (SPC) **يستخدم في الستينات**والسبعينات لضبط وتقليل التكلفة وتطوير الإنتاجية والجودة ثم ظهرت** Six Sigma **في**الثمانينات كامتداد عن طريق إدارة الاختلافات بأسلوب محكم وللتمكين من صناعة منتجات**خالية من العيوب**. *
*مفهوم** Six Sigma **مطبق من خلال نموذج بسيط يطلق عليه** (DMAIC) (**عرف – قس- حلل – طور - اضبط ) نموذج التطور الإداري هذا مماثل لنموذج إدارة الجودة**الشاملة السابق المعروف بـ** (PDSA) (**خطط، أعمل، تعلم، افعل). فإن كانت هذه هي**القضية، فلماذا العناء بـ** Six Sigma **أم إنها فعلاً توجه آخر؟ بالطبع فالجواب على**هذا السؤال واضح. تعتبر** Six Sigma **طريقة فعالة في محاربة الفروقات في الإنتاج. فهي**توفر إمكانيات هائلة وكلما كان الجهد اكبر لتأسيسه وتزويده بالطريقة الصحيحة كلما**كان توقع الفوائد أكبر. بخلاف** (SPC) **على سبيل المثال، الذي يهدف إلى التركيز أكثر**على النظرة العملية للاختلاف عن طريق التركيز على المنتجات، **Six Sigma **لها تأثيرات**استراتيجية وربما هي الطريق الأمثل لتعريف المدراء التنفيذيين بأهمية الاختلاف**. *
*سيتعرف الكثير من اختصاصي إدارة الجودة الشاملة على المصاعب التي ستواجههم في**دفع المدراء لتقدير فائدة أل** SPC **وموقعها على المستوى الاستراتيجي. ولكن هذا لا**ينطبق على** Six Sigma . **لعل العنصر الآخر المهم** Six Sigma **هو قدرته على التركيز على** "**الجودة" وليس على "الإنتاجية" ويقوم بالتعريف أيضا بأهمية الزبون، وهذا ما لا يقوم**به نظام أل** SPC. **في النهاية يجب الاعتراف أن أل** Six Sigma **تعتبر نسخة محببة**والمنافسة مع الجودة تعتمد لحد كبير على الاهتمام بالتطرق إلى اللافعالية، التكلفة**الغير مرغوب بها وتواجد التناقض والاختلافات**. *
*من أجل توضيح قدرة** (Six Sigma) **أكثر، يستطيع الفرد النظر فقط إلى الأمثلة الكلاسيكية، تطرقت شركتا موتورولا و**جنرال إلكترك إلى برنامج طموح لمدة خمس سنوات "جودة جنرال إلكترك 2000" لنشر رسالة**أل** Six Sigma **في جميع نشاطات العمل ويعتبر الهدف من إرضاء الزبون ذو مجالات متبادلة**يتضمن نشاطات المؤسسات الحديثة وتبدو مفاهيم أل** Six Sigma **مهمة لبلوغ التنافس**العالمي في هذا المجال. تعرف شركة جنرال إلكترك جودة أل** Six Sigma **بـ "منتج**للتعليم" وإشارة إلى عبارة من أحدث تقرير للشركة يقول " لقد استثمرنا أكثر من بليون**دولار للجهد والعائدات المالية قد دخلت المرحلة المحفزة إلى أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع**بليون دولار في المدخرات تتخطى استثماراتنا في عام 1998 مع بليون دولار ونصف**تقريباً في عام 1999م**. *
*هنالك إمكانية لتغيير جذري توفره أل** Six Sigma **مما**يجعلها تشد الانتباه بالنسبة لجنرال الكترك، فعندما بُدأ بـ** Six Sigma**في عام 1995**كانت الأرباح بمعدل 13.6% والعوائد بمقدار 5.8 بليون دولار أمريكي وفي نهاية عام** 1998 **وصلت الأرباح إلى 16.7% ووصلت العوائد إلى 9.2**.*

مرفق كتاب قيم جدا عن الموضوع لمن احب الاستزادة

أحمد


----------



## Eng. Hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

تعتبر 6sigmaمن افضل الطرق لحل المشكلات و التي تتم عبر سلسلة من الخطوات أرجو ان تستفيد من المادة المرفقة والتي كنت قد قمت بتحميلها من هذا الملتقي في وقت سابق


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً
والرجاء الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع


----------



## mustafasas (1 يونيو 2009)

و الله مناقشة رائعة جدا عايزين يبقا هو ده اتجاهنا في اي موضوع مناقشات ووجهات نظر مختلفة


----------



## Al M3lem (20 يونيو 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على المعلومات القيمة 
بجد استفدت من المعلومات 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mettoo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

